# "Partidazo" en Català?



## mateitop

Hola novament... 

Estic cercant aquesta paraula en català - *partidazo *- el partit més gran... (de futbol) - Algú em podria il·luminar?

Moltes gràcies... 

Mateus


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo diría que "partidazo" no es correcte en castella, no ho he trobat i en català tampoc. He sentit dir moltes vegades "Qui partidàs" pero crec que el més correcte seria dir "Quin gran partit!" o alguna cosa així.

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut 

Mei


----------



## DeBarcelona

el sufix -azo correspon normalment al català -às. PEr tant, no veig per què no dir-ne "partidàs".


----------



## Dixie!

El gran partit?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Jo, com en DB, diria *"Partidàs".* I "*Partidazo"* en castellà és perfectament correcte, igual que cochazo (coche), pisazo (piso)...

I encara que no et pots refiar de tot allò que es diu als mitjans de comunicació, sembla que els llibres d'estil la deuen donar per bona, perquè es fa servir prou... (calla, potser és que sempre escolto els mateixos...)

Salut !


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
Jo, de seguida he pensat: Partidàs.
De totes maneres "Quin (gran) partit!" també m'agrada.

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Morion

Si serveix de res, jo sento dir a TV3 molt sovint referint-se al Barça "quin partidàs el d'ahir" però és clar per mi que quan la periodista diu això està implicada emocionalment (que s'ho va pasar molt bé mirant el partit) i més neutralment (encara que ho pensin els mateixos periodistes) diuen "quin gran partit vam veure ahir" ... o el que sigui, jo penso que partidàs deu ser correcte.


----------



## Dixie!

Morion said:


> Si serveix de res, jo sento dir a TV3 molt sovint referint-se al Barça "quin partidàs el d'ahir" però és clar per mi que quan la periodista diu això està implicada emocionalment (que s'ho va pasar molt bé mirant el partit) i més neutralment (encara que ho pensin els mateixos periodistes) diuen "quin gran partit vam veure ahir" ... o el que sigui, jo penso que partidàs deu ser correcte.



De debò que a TV3 diuen "partidàs"? Em segueix sonant malament, molt malament, un calc del castellà. De totes formes no hem de fer massa cas de la tv3 actual, ja que s'hi senten molts castellanismes i barbarismes.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

No veig quin problema hi ha amb "partidàs". 

"-às/assa" és un sufix augmentatiu, així que senzillament indica que una cosa és molt gran, exhuberant, passada de mida.

Cotxàs (cotxe), homenàs (home), peuàs (peu), motoràs (motor), donassa (dona), marassa (mare), bocassa (boca), bestiassa (bèstia), calçasses (calces), ... 

Extrets de documents de l'IEC, per a la vostra tranquil.litat.

En fí: *partidàs*... absolutament català.

Siau!


----------



## Morion

Dixie! said:


> De debò que a TV3 diuen "partidàs"? Em segueix sonant malament, molt malament, un calc del castellà. De totes formes no hem de fer massa cas de la tv3 actual, ja que s'hi senten molts castellanismes i barbarismes.


Doncs si, ho diuen i molt sovint. A _Els matins_ de TV3, a les noticies de les 8:00 (a.m. és clar) la periodista deportiva utilitza aquest _partidàs_ (casi sempre parlant del Barça, és clar) i moltes altres paraules així una mica dubtoses però que segur que son correctes. 
Això del Cotxàs que diu la megane wang també ho he sentit molt sovint (no a TV3) i estic amb ella que no hi deu haver cap problema amb el as-assa, a mi em sona molt català només que col.loquial.
Ara tinc un dubte, podem dir partidàs però si ho vols dir en plural : partidassos? això si que sona malament.


----------



## megane_wang

> Ara tinc un dubte, podem dir partidàs però si ho vols dir en plural : partidassos? això si que sona malament.


 
Hola Morion --

Doncs sí, és aíxí mateix: *-às/assa (singular), -assos/asses (plural)*

P.e. Partidassos, calçasses, homenassos, donasses, parassos, marasses...

Salut !!


----------



## Morion

megane_wang said:


> Hola Morion --
> 
> Doncs sí, és aíxí mateix: *-às/assa (singular), -assos/asses (plural)*
> 
> P.e. Partidassos, calçasses, homenassos, donasses, parassos, marasses...
> 
> Salut !!


 Gràcies per resoldre'm el dubte.


----------

